# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Why wont it let me put ma maps!

## Worldrune

The doobley doo in the finished maps section wont let me put ma map!

----------


## Wingshaw

I've answered this question on your other thread: https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...871#post397871

Hopefully the instructions are easy to follow and you won't have any more problems  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------

